# how long did it take??



## andrewsreed (May 2, 2009)

as soon as im done with this little vacation to iraq, im out of the marine corps and headed back to washington... how long did it take everybody to get their concealed weapons liscence, from the time of submitting the application to actually recieving the permit. thanks


----------



## monsterbass (May 10, 2009)

My wife and i just got our permits. It took 5 days .:smt1099


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

IIRC mine only took about 10 business days. DoD Civilian and I had just been run through the NICS for a background check within a few months of applying for my CHP. Not sure if that accelerated my processing on not, or if it was the backlog or lack of it at the time that led to mine being rather quick. The standard speech you get when you drop off your application and pay your fees is "3-4 weeks". Might also depend on which county, I got mine in Thurston FWIW.

$56 covers everything including lamination.


----------



## badger54 (Jun 21, 2007)

I got mine in 7 days in Island County.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

San Juan County renewal: 10 days (5–7 business days).


----------



## gunfighter48 (Jun 17, 2006)

I got mine in 10 business days in Spokane County but that was 12 years ago.


----------



## gunfighter48 (Jun 17, 2006)

sorry for the double post


----------



## 762x39 (Oct 28, 2009)

About 3 1/2 weeks in pierce co.,this time last year


----------



## I'mStrapped (Nov 21, 2008)

5-6 months. OSP must be very thorough.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

It depends on waht state you live in.

In Texas it used to take 2 to 3 months.

Right now it's taking 5 to 6 months - way backed up on processing the paperwork.

Since last year a lot more people are getting concealed carry licenses.


:smt1099


----------



## jeffcv33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Jeez, I live in King County, WA and if it only take 5-10 days I wonder if I should just do that before buying the pistol. Isn't it true you can walk out of the store with a pistol if you have a CPL? That might be faster than the 10 day wait period.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

jeffcv33 said:


> Jeez, I live in King County, WA and if it only take 5-10 days I wonder if I should just do that before buying the pistol. Isn't it true you can walk out of the store with a pistol if you have a CPL? That might be faster than the 10 day wait period.


Once you have your Washington carry license, you can buy a pistol with no waiting period at all. Just walk in, buy it, and carry it home with you.


----------



## jeffcv33 (Dec 7, 2009)

I think I might just do that first.


----------



## xxxJakkxxx (Jan 6, 2010)

CPL took me about 3-4days to get in Kitsap County, WA. With it and my ID, i was able to buy it and walk out with it same day. =]


----------



## andrewsreed (May 2, 2009)

i just recieved mine the other day, it took two weeks exactly through federal way police station...


----------

